# the brother grunts



## luvdro (Jan 26, 2008)

hey tbg how ya doing i notice that u have great knowedge on the stuff u speak so i wantted to ask u a question what r some great outdoor strains fromwhat seed bank should i order from any imput would be greatful thanks brother grunt:hubba:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 27, 2008)

*Whats going on luvdro. I guess it all depends on what your looking for. Do you want something with large yields? Do you want something that lacks in yield but better in tatse and potency? *


----------



## luvdro (Jan 27, 2008)

hey grunt brother i want somthing yields adleast anywhere from a 1/2 apound  each plant to a pound n with great tatse and potency hey ionly ask u because seem to know the game inside n out n what seed banks to order from so to start with i hear that auroua indica n white widow r 2 great ones to start with so any imput on this i apprciated thanks the grunt brothers


----------



## luvdro (Jan 27, 2008)

hey n thanks for replying to my question tgb


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 27, 2008)

Just wanted to let you know that yield has A LOT to do with the grower and conditions, not really the strain.... Kind of.  I can't really answer that question with much accuracy, but I can tell you that you should look into a hardy strain with a high yield on sites around the web.  Once you find a few, post them up and people that have grown the strain can chime in for you.  For example, POTUS has grown Aurora Indica and raves about it's potency...  I

GL on you hunt man.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 27, 2008)

*Might wanna take a look at the following two seed banks.  www.seedboutique.com or www.peakseedsbc.com  There are so many strains to choose from. Most if not all come with a description. If your going for power i would choose White Widow. If your going more for taste i would choose Northernberry but that's just me. Like i said take a look at some of the strains.  *


----------



## luvdro (Jan 27, 2008)

hey thanks fo you guys imput really appreciate it fellas DLtoker and TGB but say TGB that i do go with the ww from peak seeds or from seed boutiqe is there a way that i can get the power n increase the yeild say for instance by lst method by tieing them down could i possible get that power n that great yield if so please let me know thanks once again  guys


----------

